# What Is Your Max Benchpress???



## the ripper (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi,  i'd like to know what everybody's max benchpress is (1 press)???
Please state how much u weigh.


                                     PLEASE DONT LIE


----------



## the ripper (Apr 5, 2002)

I WEIGH 160 and bench 260


----------



## seyone (Apr 5, 2002)

I weigh 205 and don't know


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Apr 6, 2002)

Now about 425. I weigh 240-250. No juice ever but am genetically gifted and have been training for 15 years. Used to powerlift and got my weight up to 305 and bench up to 540 (w/single ply shirt). Came to a point that to compete on the national/world level I would have to take drugs. Deathly afraid of needles and I work for the county so it wasn't worth it. There are supposedly "drug-tested" powerlifting associations but they are a COMPLETE JOKE. I have found out that , for me, I have to bench, squat and do heavy chins/cleans to keep my size/strength. Some people can use dumbbells and such but once one gets to a high strength level, Heavy Barbell work is the only way.


----------



## realdeal (Apr 6, 2002)

I never do single rep max bench.  I dont think it has any significance to my workout, only to show off and probably injure myself but it does work my ego.  

I usually do incline and highest is 300lbs for 6 reps.  oh and i weigh 215lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2002)

I have no idea. I never do 1 rep max lifts. 

Before I injured my shoulders I could do sets of ten with 225 on *incline* bench.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 6, 2002)

Hmmm, I also haven't done one rep max, no spotter. 
If I had to guess I'd say 255lb (I can do 245 for 3-4) and I weigh 205 right now. Yes I know I suck at flat bench but I can deadlift 490!!


----------



## the ripper (Apr 6, 2002)

490 deadlift!!!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 6, 2002)

I said the same about your bench vs weight.


----------



## #1 stunner (Apr 6, 2002)

i weigh about 170(down from 187 in mid January)  i max around 260, although i havent been doing flat bench, been using db instead lately.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2002)

275 for 3 reps at a weight of 220. I haven't done a 1 RM in quite some time.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2002)

260 bench. I weigh around 177

Update 270!

Update 8-5-02 275!


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2002)

Well the last time I did it I got 325 for set of 4 at 210 body weight. But havent done heavy for a really long time. Oh yeah Scotty Im going to catch you I got 415 for 8 on last weeks deads.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Well the last time I did it I got 325 for set of 4 at 210 body weight. But havent done heavy for a really long time. Oh yeah Scotty Im going to catch you I got 415 for 8 on last weeks deads.




Hey Mule...you are getting too strong...I'm gonna stop giving you all my secrets LOL!


----------



## Fade (Apr 6, 2002)

Bench 295 at a body weight of 190.
Deads 425


----------



## Neil (Apr 6, 2002)

My last max about 3 months ago was 225 at a BW of 175. I SUCK at benching. I think I have the worst benching biomechanics ever. My DL and Squat progress much better.


----------



## gopro (Apr 6, 2002)

The best part about bench pressing is the lying down part


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

Kinda funny, yet embarrassing story from the other day:

I was doing my chest workout the other night. It was both a good night as well as an embarrassing one.
There I wuz...I was working with 185 lbs for reps on flat bench and was doing pretty well. The guy next to me had 275lbs loaded up on his bench, so I asked if I could jump in and see if I could get it up. I ended up doing 3 sets for three reps each. It is below my maximum weight, but I was glad to see that I could put it up. That was the good part.
I should have quit while I was ahead. He and I both decided to work out together, as we both were doing the same thing.
Next stop, incline dumb bell presses. My weights were lighter and reps less than should have been, but that will come back up within the next couple weeks. After that, he took off and I was going to finish off with decline bench press. Did I mention I should have quit while I was ahead?
I was finishing up my last rep on last set, when the weight was going up, up, u....down, down, down, to come to a rest on my chest.
It wasn't going any where. I thought I could roll the weight up high enough so I could sit up and get out from under it. Nope, that wasn't going to work. I then thought about rolling it down, until I realized I would have smashed my face in the process...another no-go.
So, I just layed there with 185 pounds across my chest. Finally, some guy happened to be walking by, so I got his attention and he helped me rack the weight.
That was the embarrassing part. 
Just need to remember: Go to gym, check ego at the door.

admiting to my being a dummy is the first step...


----------



## ActionMatt (Apr 6, 2002)

Before my right pec tendon started acting up last week I had 260-70 or so in me for one. Deads are running in the low 400's right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2002)

oh yeah, my weight is around 182lbs and usually do not do more than 225 or so on stiff legged deads.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Kinda funny, yet embarrassing story from the other day:
> 
> I was doing my chest workout the other night. It was both a good night as well as an embarrassing one.
> ...



Many of us have been there at one time or another! When I was like 17 I got really pissed off one day and decided to take my anger out on the bench press in my basement. Back then I think my max was about 175, but I threw on 190 thinking I was soooo angry that I would be able to easily do it. Well, the weight came down and BAM...it stayed right on my chest, lol. Nobody was home so I decided to tip the bar to one side...the weights slid off to the right and then the bar whipped over to the left. The weights came off and the bar went flying into a mirrored wall. My parents were oh so thrilled with me!


----------



## Mule (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mule...you are getting too strong...I'm gonna stop giving you all my secrets LOL!




I just wish the size would come with the strength. But it will, Oh but it will! I got bitched at the other day for dead lifting at my gym. Seems they dont like when the weights hit the ground.... Damn blue hairs. Oh well just have to go later I supose.


----------



## gopro (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish the size would come with the strength. But it will, Oh but it will! I got bitched at the other day for dead lifting at my gym. Seems they dont like when the weights hit the ground.... Damn blue hairs. Oh well just have to go later I supose.



From what you've been telling me you are gaining great size! And about deadlifting...tell those whimps to get on the ground, under the bar, to protect the floor!


----------



## irontime (Apr 7, 2002)

I benched 345 about 5 months ago (only one rep), since then my weight has dropped 7 lbs down to 210, haven't tried max since.


----------



## seyone (Apr 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> tell those whimps to get on the ground, under the bar, to protect the floor!



LMAO, so there is a use for those people after all


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> LMAO, so there is a use for those people after all



See, if you are creative, you can find a use for everyone!


----------



## Cynic (Apr 8, 2002)

I have no idea but I can lift 250 eight times at 160 pounds. It's by far my strongest lift. Don't ask what I squat.


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 8, 2002)

maxed out about two months ago - 375, looking for 400 by the end of june


----------



## MAX (Apr 8, 2002)

225x5 Bench a body weight of 185lbs.....
Deadlifts.. . did 225X12...  which according to this site:

http://www.thepumpingstation.com/1repmax.html




is about 354lbs Dead and 263lb Bench...


----------



## gopro (Apr 8, 2002)

Benched 95 lbs the other day...is that good?


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 8, 2002)

Pro,

you should be ripped doing that kind of weight!


----------



## Neil (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Many of us have been there at one time or another! When I was like 17 I got really pissed off one day and decided to take my anger out on the bench press in my basement. Back then I think my max was about 175, but I threw on 190 thinking I was soooo angry that I would be able to easily do it. Well, the weight came down and BAM...it stayed right on my chest, lol. Nobody was home so I decided to tip the bar to one side...the weights slid off to the right and then the bar whipped over to the left. The weights came off and the bar went flying into a mirrored wall. My parents were oh so thrilled with me!



175 max! Now there's some motivation. It's nice to know someone of your size and accomplishments didn't start out as a beast in the gym. I think my first ever max was about 150. Seeing that you didn't start out already big and strong just goes to show anyone can get there as long as they stay dedicated.


----------



## rks1969 (Apr 8, 2002)

I weigh 185lbs. have had a press w/ a pause @ 425 & a touch & go w/ 440.Best deadlift was 480lbs.Can't squat for shit though,ashamed to say I could only get 450lbs.
   These days I don't care for the heavy crap anymore. I stay around 315 bench,400-450deads,315 or so squats.Just trying to stay healthy w/o injuries.


----------



## puregains (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm only re-starting and weigh only 180  approx. But one day!


----------



## gopro (Apr 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Neil *_
> 
> 
> 175 max! Now there's some motivation. It's nice to know someone of your size and accomplishments didn't start out as a beast in the gym. I think my first ever max was about 150. Seeing that you didn't start out already big and strong just goes to show anyone can get there as long as they stay dedicated.



Are you kidding me Neil. When I started training I weighed 125-130 lbs and cpould maybe bench press 85 lbs. I was skinny AND weak! Yes, if you remain dedicated you can accomplish so much in this game!


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 9, 2002)

hell when i started, i weighed about 165 and could only put up about 95lbs. gains came quickly as i stuck with it and really didn't hit my first plateau for almost a year. after that there have been peaks and valleys along the way. just stick with it!


----------



## lamer (Apr 10, 2002)

450


----------



## gopro (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lamer *_
> 450



..ounces?


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

grams?


----------



## Mule (Apr 10, 2002)

Micrograms?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey gopro-
Kinda funny: You sound like someone I used to be stationed with in 'jersey.

He too, started out small around 130 or so lbs (long before I rotated in) but when I had gotten there, he was closing in on 190 - 200 lbs, 18" on arms or so. (He wasn't more than 5'7", I believe)

Some one gave him the name 'd-bol'...


----------



## gopro (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey gopro-
> Kinda funny: You sound like someone I used to be stationed with in 'jersey.
> 
> ...



D-bol...thats funny! People call me HERC, Arnold, Guru, Monster, and Freak! Makes me laugh.


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

i weight 175 and go for 245 4 times


----------



## Mule (Apr 15, 2002)

People call me: Asshole, Jerk, Shit for Brains... you name it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 15, 2002)

...yep, me too...just don't call me late for dinner, eh?


----------



## gopro (Apr 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> People call me: Asshole, Jerk, Shit for Brains... you name it!



You forgot..."hey schmuck."


----------



## Mule (Apr 16, 2002)

OH YEAH!


----------



## gopro (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> OH YEAH!



You're the best, Mule!


----------



## orphro13 (Apr 17, 2002)

215 at 140 bodyweight


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by orphro13 *_
> 215 at 140 bodyweight



Good lift! 

I benched 600 the other day...oh, wait, sorry...I mean I fell asleep on a bench for 6 hours the other day...


----------



## wonderwoman (Apr 19, 2002)

I am 44  yrs old, weigh 142 lbs, have BF of about 12%.  My max bench is 225 for three. Oh, and I'm a woman!


----------



## ZONE (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> I am 44  yrs old, weigh 142 lbs, have BF of about 12%.  My max bench is 225 for three. Oh, and I'm a woman!




   Speechless


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 19, 2002)

Holly shit wonderwoman!!!! 
Ummmm sorry gopro, I have a new hero WONDERWOMAN!!!


----------



## oe40luvr (Apr 19, 2002)

weight - 175, bench press - 325


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Holly shit wonderwoman!!!!
> Ummmm sorry gopro, I have a new hero WONDERWOMAN!!!



Please say it isn't so Scotty...say it isn't so...


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2002)

i'm in love......................


----------



## wonderwoman (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks guys.....BTW I'm shopping for a new workout partner, any takers?


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 19, 2002)

and the above post says..........................hello and welcome to IM.this place rocks


----------



## gopro (Apr 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> Thanks guys.....BTW I'm shopping for a new workout partner, any takers?




Hmmmmm...this could be interesting...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 20, 2002)

*Location: everett, wa*
Hmmmmm, I could be willing to travel.


----------



## gopro (Apr 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> *Location: everett, wa*
> Hmmmmm, I could be willing to travel.



She'll train with ya...but only if you get there on foot...


----------



## vinman (Apr 20, 2002)

don't know never done a one max press on any exercise. When i do bench i usually use dumbbells six sets six to eight reps 90-95 pounds.


----------



## mp5man1 (Apr 20, 2002)

I workout alone and never max out.  But I would take a guess at some place between 275 and 300


----------



## pumpit (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm 175lb aand bench 225lb


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 20, 2002)

I weight at 205 lb and max at bench 325lb for 1 rep


----------



## the ripper (Apr 22, 2002)

impressive numbers!  oh, and ironwoman i hope u were joking about that 225 lbs press!!!???   were u??


----------



## wonderwoman (Apr 22, 2002)

Ripper, not joking. I also squatted 365 last week at a bodyweight of 142.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Apr 22, 2002)

WOW damn impressive, keep it up


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> Ripper, not joking. I also squatted 365 last week at a bodyweight of 142.



Your lifts are SUPER impressive! I know guys that weigh 225 and can't squat 365!

May I ask if you are a drug-free athlete??? Either way, your lifts are still incredible!


----------



## Neil (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> Ripper, not joking. I also squatted 365 last week at a bodyweight of 142.



I'd have to see that to believe it. If you are natural you should be competing in female powerlifting competitions.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> Thanks guys.....BTW I'm shopping for a new workout partner, any takers?



I would love to if I lived closer! I would love to have numbers like yours! GP........I weigh 177 and can't squat but 315!(Damn, I feel like a wimp!)


----------



## wonderwoman (Apr 23, 2002)

Gopro, I love the IRON, and I have a medical background so I have the knowledge to train, eat, and recover smart. BUT, face the facts, Could a 44 yr old female weighting 142 do lifts like that drug free?  If you know much about the sport, you know the answer is no.  I started out with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome which is a barely recognized  diagnosis, that most Drs know nothing about, but that will make you into a basket case if you let it.  I decided not to let it , started training, and utilized some A.S. and other drugs to enable me to stay healthy and continue training, working, and supporting myself and two children(now teens).  Judge me if you will, but walk in my shoes first, then see where your sympathies lie.  The chronic fatigue has taken my thyroid and made me insulin dependant, the rest just help me keep on keeping on....the strength is a side benefit of survival.


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by wonderwoman *_
> Gopro, I love the IRON, and I have a medical background so I have the knowledge to train, eat, and recover smart. BUT, face the facts, Could a 44 yr old female weighting 142 do lifts like that drug free?  If you know much about the sport, you know the answer is no.  I started out with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome which is a barely recognized  diagnosis, that most Drs know nothing about, but that will make you into a basket case if you let it.  I decided not to let it , started training, and utilized some A.S. and other drugs to enable me to stay healthy and continue training, working, and supporting myself and two children(now teens).  Judge me if you will, but walk in my shoes first, then see where your sympathies lie.  The chronic fatigue has taken my thyroid and made me insulin dependant, the rest just help me keep on keeping on....the strength is a side benefit of survival.



Not judging you at all. I don't like to simply accuse someone of using steroids...it is not fair to do so...that is why I asked first. Trust me, I have been involved in this sport for 16 years as a coach, trainer, and competitor, and I can easily tell when someone is on drugs and when someone isn't...99 % of the time...however, every once in a while you will run into a "genetic superior" that can accomplish unusual things.

I myself have gone from 125 lbs to 255 lbs...a 65 lb bench press to a 500 lb bench press...a 35 lb curl to a 225 lb curl...among other things, ALL DRUG FREE. Now, most people that don't really know me all think I'm lying through my teeth and "juiced to the max!" However, I am not...and I don't appreciate being accused of it (although it is a compliment in a way).

Point being, I appreciate your honesty, and only wanted to know out of curiosity...not to belittle your remarkable achievements in any way


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 24, 2002)

Yup, Sorry Gopro, Wonderwoman is my hero for sure now!!   keep strong WW!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Yup, Sorry Gopro, Wonderwoman is my hero for sure now!!   keep strong WW!!



Fine...I'll put on the skirt and heels for you...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 24, 2002)

Now that I'd pay money to see!!


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Now that I'd pay money to see!!



Hmmmmmmm....I may have found my "cash cow!"


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> I myself have gone from 125 lbs to 255 lbs...a 65 lb bench press to a 500 lb bench press...a 35 lb curl to a 225 lb curl...among other things, ALL DRUG FREE. Now, most people that don't really know me all think I'm lying through my teeth and "juiced to the max!" However, I am not...and I don't appreciate being accused of it (although it is a compliment in a way).



I rather enjoy being "accused" of taking steroids, etc.  I find it amusing particularly since I NEVER have.  Its particularly amuzing when it comes from people who don't lift and haven't a clue.  The best compliment I received was from a HUGE guy (obviously juicing) who, when I was training for my first show, complimented me and then leaned over and asked if I was natural.  

In any event, everyone makes there own choices.

WW, those are DAMN impressive weights on or off.

Oh yeah, I weigh 212 and can bench about 400+.  The elusive double your weight has always escaped me.  Maybe by the summers end.


----------



## gopro (Apr 25, 2002)

Good stuff TP...impressive lift my friend!


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 25, 2002)

TP, i'm right there with you. was at 206lb, dropped to 198lb (looking to get to 190lb for the summer). hopefully will not loose to much strength while cutting and hopefully can finally get double my weight. also helps that it will go from 412 to 380!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks gopro....I'll keep you posted if I ever get double.

My best lift was 2 weeks into dieting for my second show (about three years ago).  I pressed 405 at a weight of 215.  When I got down to 200, I coulde only get about 190....



> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> TP, i'm right there with you. was at 206lb, dropped to 198lb (looking to get to 190lb for the summer). hopefully will not loose to much strength while cutting and hopefully can finally get double my weight. also helps that it will go from 412 to 380!



I am also dieting (See my journal, "Ripped"), I am 212 right now with a goal weight of 195-200.  If I can press 400 that'd be awesome.  We shall see.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 25, 2002)

P.S.  Yanks -- I am also a HUGE Donnie fan...


----------



## Yanks20 (Apr 25, 2002)

SAYS IT ALL!


----------



## gopro (Apr 25, 2002)

By the way Yanks...I am also a huge Yankee/Don Mattingly fan!


----------



## J.T. HALL (Apr 26, 2002)

*MAX BENCH PRESS*

510pds @ body weight of 210lbs.

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL
NASA KENTUCKY POWERLIFTING


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: MAX BENCH PRESS*



> _*Originally posted by J.T. HALL *_
> 510pds @ body weight of 210lbs.
> 
> TRAIN HARD
> ...



Awesome lift. Do you compete in powerlifting?


----------



## J.T. HALL (Apr 26, 2002)

*POWERLIFTING*

I compete in POWERLIFTING COMPETITIONS.  Also, I'm going to do my first Strongman Competition on June 15.

TRAIN HARD

J.T. HALL

NASA KENTUCKY POWERLIFTING


----------



## gopro (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: POWERLIFTING*



> _*Originally posted by J.T. HALL *_
> I compete in POWERLIFTING COMPETITIONS.  Also, I'm going to do my first Strongman Competition on June 15.
> 
> TRAIN HARD
> ...



Excellent! I have done a 500lb bench press, but at a 250 bodyweight. Of course I am not a powerlifter, but a BBing competitor...however, I can really appreciate the magnitude of that lift!


----------



## h_townraider (Apr 28, 2002)

Weigh 190, Bench 260....I am really weak on the bench always have been.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by h_townraider *_
> Weigh 190, Bench 260....I am really weak on the bench always have been.



Nothing wrong with that lift! Everyone has stronger and weaker exercises anyway.


----------



## jaq475 (Aug 2, 2002)

*1 rep max(benchpress)*

I just got a look at your thread about max benchpress.After a 4 month layoff for a minor shoulder injury I've managed to get back to a 335 pause rep.I's taken about a month to build back up to that.I weigh 185 pounds last time I weighed in.But, I've been powerlifting for about 5 years before this injury.That gives me a little head start.!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm around 310 for 1RM on the flat bench, and I can do 105 dumbells for about 6 reps on an incline.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

I haven't done a flat bench press in several years now, but I did 160 lb dumbells this past week (POWER) for 6 reps! The dumbells only go up to 150s, but I added two 5 lb magnetic weights to each side!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 4, 2002)

When the dumbells cease to be big enough, look for some 4 cylinder engines


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> When the dumbells cease to be big enough, look for some 4 cylinder engines



LMFAO...:bounce:


----------



## Solid_Steel (Aug 4, 2002)

1RM on bench is 310 down from 390 a year ago before i injured my shoulder.


----------



## coleman (Aug 5, 2002)

i use a shitty home gym and lift the max of 100 kilos (220 pounds) 15 times first set, 13 times second, 8 third time with a 30 second break between sets...don't know how that converts over to one max lift


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh yeah today is testing day, I don???t even want to think or post what I got before it???s all light weight today


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i use a shitty home gym and lift the max of 100 kilos (220 pounds) 15 times first set, 13 times second, 8 third time with a 30 second break between sets...don't know how that converts over to one max lift



You really can't convert that over as it really depends on your fiber type makeup...but good lifting dude


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

The dumbbells in my gym go up to 200s.  I look forward to the point when they are not heavy enough.  I currently go up to 140s on inclince when my shoulders are feeling good.


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The dumbbells in my gym go up to 200s.  I look forward to the point when they are not heavy enough.  I currently go up to 140s on inclince when my shoulders are feeling good.



200s!!! I'm coming over to your gym! Finally, I can do 1 arm rows again!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 5, 2002)

Its a hardcore powerlifting gym, thats why I joined a few months ago!


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its a hardcore powerlifting gym, thats why I joined a few months ago!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> i use a shitty home gym and lift the max of 100 kilos (220 pounds) 15 times first set, 13 times second, 8 third time with a 30 second break between sets...don't know how that converts over to one max lift



Your definately in the 300s, maybe 330 or so.

GP, when are you going to post some motivational pix for us?


----------



## Rick (Aug 5, 2002)

I weigh 160 and bench 132 

I'm stronger than you all


----------



## gopro (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> 
> Your definately in the 300s, maybe 330 or so.
> ...



Funny thing about it Mudge is that there are some trainees that can pump 225 for 15 reps, but can barely hit a 300 max, while there are others that can max at say 315, but could do 225 for maybe just 8-10. This has alot to do with your fiber makeup among other things...

Motivational pics huh? Of who? Li'l ole me?????


----------



## coleman (Aug 5, 2002)

what different types of muscle fibre are there?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

A couple months ago, I was bale to put up 315 for three reps, but my shoulders paid for it. I haven't gone that heavy ina  while. I stay around the 225 - 245 range and try to increase my reps.

I do not know if it was a mind thing or what, but I am able to press 100lbs dumbells in incline for six reps, but cannot lift 110 to save my life.  I even had a pretty good sized friend pushing on my elbows to get that first rep up. Odd.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 5, 2002)

Fast twitch and slow twitch, different people have different percentages.

GP I know what you mean, I think I lack endurance slightly compared to the charts for "max bench", but I find them pretty accurate for me. If your little, then I'm tiny!

Burner, benches used to bother my shoulders, until I learned to bench _properly_. I still prefer dumbells though. I'm around where your at for dumbells, but not doing that much on flat yet. I can do 105 for around 5-6 reps incline, but max on flat is around 310, if I can do more I dont know about it yet, sticking with dumbells.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks, mudge-
I think I was benching corectly, but am always open for critique. I think it was just too heavy for my to really be trying to move. 

I do not to flat dumbell for some reason. It feels odd. So, one workout, I'll start out with incline DB presses followed b bar bell bench, then the next workout, I'll reverse it. Sometimes, I will use bar bell for incline, but like the feel of db's better.
Lately, if I am doing inclines second, I'll use the Smith machine and try and go heavy (6 rep range for me) I do this if I do not have a spotter, I can get full range and not really worry about getting stuck under the weight.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> A couple months ago, I was bale to put up 315 for three reps, but my shoulders paid for it. I haven't gone that heavy ina  while. I stay around the 225 - 245 range and try to increase my reps.
> 
> I do not know if it was a mind thing or what, but I am able to press 100lbs dumbells in incline for six reps, but cannot lift 110 to save my life.  I even had a pretty good sized friend pushing on my elbows to get that first rep up. Odd.



Sometime I think it is in your head! I bet if your buddy handed you 110's you would do it and not realize you did 110!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

I think it probably is mental.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Oh yeah today is testing day, I don???t even want to think or post what I got before it???s all light weight today



I got 340 lbs up today, never been there before on bench. Looks like the last time I tested I was just having a bad day???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think it probably is mental.




Yeah, for me I get myself ready mentally before I get into the heavy weight, I try not to think about how much is on, I try to think of something else and then almost without thinking about it I just get ready any bang got it, works the majority of the time for me, works on my power clean more then on any other lift


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by KataMaStEr 
Oh yeah today is testing day, I don???t even want to think or post what I got before it???s all light weight today   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I got 340 lbs up today, never been there before on bench. Looks like the last time I tested I was just having a bad day??? 


...and that was considered 'light'?!?!??!?!?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by KataMaStEr
> ...






LOL, I just like to think of it as light weight, I don???t like to say it???s too heavy or heavy weight that???s when sometimes I start to doubt myself and start doing crap  it???s like the weight start getting heavier before I even step to it, that may sound stupid but it???s the best explanation I can give it


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

ok, I'm having a problem concentrating right now. Dog eat Dog is on, and all the contestants are former playmates in various states of dress.....
wha- what was I saying?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2002)

yeah, pal-
Every time I see a bench loaded up with 400+ pounds I just smirk and laugh as it is a girlie man's weight. Not even worth my time!
(Just kidding)

I know what you mean. The first time I put up 100 lbs on incline, my friend who spotted me grabbed one db off the rack and said:
That is heavy!

"NO IT'S NOT!"
I growled back. I then knocked out 6 reps with it. After I got them back onto the rack, I said, you know, that WAS heavy.
( I didn't need him telling me it was heavy before the lift..)


----------



## gopro (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by coleman *_
> what different types of muscle fibre are there?



The short answer is that there are 2 basic fiber types...fast twitch, also known as white and type II fibers....and slow twitch, also known as red and type I fibers.

However, there are also several fiber types in between with properties of both types.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

"Proper" bench form as I was told

* Slight arch of the back, legs on the floor will help hold this position
*Take your shoulder blades and bring them together (easiest at the bottom portion of the rep to bring them even closer)
* Bring the weight down to just below the chest (for most people), this will move the weight in a straight up and down motion, where your arms are doing less of the work (most especially the shoulders)
* Arms should be close to the body somewhat, not way out in no mans land, which would place lots of the load on your shoulders
* Hold the weight cenetered just over your forearms, this removes stress from the wrists

It took me about a week to get the hang of the whole thing and use the rules together at the same time, end result added about 20 pounds to my bench and removed stress from my shoulders, something that has ALWAYS bothered me about benches. Some people also talk about pressing thier neck into the bench, probably a light press will help maintain the backs arch which is supposed to be important, and I can say that heavy benching has hurt my back slightly before, but my shoulders have always been a problem in the past.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 6, 2002)

I weigh 284 as of today, put up 1 rep max of 320.. I know, thats not much by comparisson to some of the guys on the board, but I'll catch up.  Bigger Chest means more tattoos!  Plus, I've had a pain in my armpit that shoots down to my elbow, what ever that is.  Its been feeling better so thats why I tried it today.  I used to be able to go heavier but I never stuck with working out.  About a year and a half ago, I did 345 for 4 reps.  

Also, I tried this as the last thing on my workout for today.  Next week, I'll try it 1st and see if I have any extra energy to push more.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 6, 2002)

Incline bench 240 x 8
Decline bench 300 x 6
Flat DB's 110's x 4
Flat Flies 65's x 10

Its going up


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Did you hear that Chuck Shuldiner is dead? (non bodybuilder post)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2002)

hey mudge-
I believe I do most of those for benching, but did bring bar to 'nipple line' or just above it. Will try below that line next time.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

I used to do the same, although too high and I definately feel it in the shoulders. With trying to keep the arms close to the body, it is natural (at least for me, and apperantly most people) to go just below the nipple.


----------



## gopro (Aug 7, 2002)

By the way...IF you have the shoulder flexibility, one of my favorite chest SIZE BUILDING exercises...especially for the upper area...is smith machine presses to the clavicles. Man do they get in there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Did you hear that Chuck Shuldiner is dead? (non bodybuilder post)


yeah, the cancer got him.  chuck billy (testament) got throat cancer but is in remission, and james murphy (obituary, disencarnate, etc) had a brain tumor that nearly killed him, he was a borderline vegetable before they got it.  Unfortunately, because he was a long haired guitar player in a metal band, most regarded it as either being burnt out on drugs or having ADD.  Our band was going to do a benefit show to help pay the medical bills out in the mid west (Indianapolis) but that fell through.   With all this cancer going around in the metal scene, I'm kinda glad I walked away from it.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

in my last post in the thread max bench press was 375. took last week off and retested on monday, new max is at 420, finally conquered the philosophy of doubling my bodyweight of 208. damm, it was a good day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Sweet those are some huge numbers!  Hey where are you anyway the city?


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

yeah, i was totally physced. actually walked right out of the gym after completing the lift!

i actually work in the city, but live upstate near Westpoint!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 7, 2002)

Those definitely are great numbers Yanks- keep it up; you never know when you have to bench press kegs at a party to impress drunks


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Where in the city?  Don't know where westpoint is?  I am a commuter too, good ole LIRR.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Those definitely are great numbers Yanks- keep it up; you never know when you have to bench press kegs at a party to impress drunks



thanks man! yeah you never know when that could come in handy! i have been busting my ass to get above the 400+ plateau for about 6 months. sort of used a westside technique in the last few months that help me explode the weight much more effectively. since we don't have the chains to hook onto the bar at my gym i would take the 4 foot bands and attach it to one side of the bar and under the bench and then back onto the other side of the bar. it helped tremendously with getting through the sticking point for me.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Where in the city? Don't know where westpoint is? I am a commuter too, good ole LIRR.



i commute to hoboken and then to midtown. i work in the metlife buidling above grand central. by the way where are you located?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

midtown west side, I used to work in the metlife building!


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

time square area or futher west? damm, small world! actually thinking about moving myself. have to see how things pan out before making any decision.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PulsatingArt *_
> 
> yeah, the cancer got him.  chuck billy (testament) got throat cancer but is in remission, and james murphy (obituary, disencarnate, etc) had a brain tumor that nearly killed him, he was a borderline vegetable before they got it.  Unfortunately, because he was a long haired guitar player in a metal band, most regarded it as either being burnt out on drugs or having ADD.  Our band was going to do a benefit show to help pay the medical bills out in the mid west (Indianapolis) but that fell through.   With all this cancer going around in the metal scene, I'm kinda glad I walked away from it.



I did hear about Chuck Billy, did not know about Murphy though - too bad, I hope he pulls through (awesome guitarist!).


----------



## massiveape (Aug 7, 2002)

weight 320lbs
bench  645lbs


----------



## ZECH (Aug 7, 2002)

Got a picture of that??


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Your name is quite on the money.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok, I couldn't wait another week as of yesterday, so I broke all rules and tried my 1-rep max yesterday.  It was my day off, so I had a crapload of extra energy because I had a cup of coffee and an effederine free Xenedrine.  I was wired and reading these posts got me pumped up to give it a go.  Thanks guys!

heres the lowdown:

 180 for 6 reps (non max, didn't want to expend too much energy)
 270 for 4 
 320 for 2
 340 for 2
 360 for 2
 380 for 1

These were done on the Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Bench Machine, the staff at Golds told me that that was the closest real-weight machine that there was, the reason I use this machine is because I train solo, and have no spotters; thus if I drop the weight, I won't cave my chest in.  There are no pulleys or levers, in fact, there is an additional 18lbs of resistance which I didn't include in the above listed weights.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 8, 2002)

Well done PulsatingArt, its amazing how much energy those fat burners give you.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Scotty-  It's actually scary what those fat burners will do- if I had a bad day and everyone pissed me off, and I took a few Xenedrines or Stacker2's, I'd likely end up in jail.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 8, 2002)

I weigh 175lbs...never do 1RM but I can do a clean 5 at 270lbs.  My goal is to be able to do 320lbs but I'm nervous about trying it just in case I do something stupid and hurt myself!


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 9, 2002)

> I weigh 175lbs...never do 1RM but I can do a clean 5 at 270lbs. My goal is to be able to do 320lbs but I'm nervous about trying it just in case I do something stupid and hurt myself



freak, just make sure that you have a good spotter, increase the weight slowly and it will come as long as you have to determination!


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 9, 2002)

You're doing the right thing by taking it at your own pace fit.  When you're ready, you'll know.  There once was a time when you wouldn't attempt 270, and now you're doing it for reps!


----------



## SVB99 (Aug 13, 2002)

You guys are amazing. I can't fathom how so many of you can get 300lbs+. Maybe I need to work out with you guys so I can join your ranks, lol.


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> You guys are amazing. I can't fathom how so many of you can get 300lbs+. Maybe I need to work out with you guys so I can join your ranks, lol.



Nobody starts out pressing 300+ lbs. It takes time and work. Yes, some reach the higher poundages faster than others, but everyone can get to a respectable weight with effort. You will get there!

When I started out I had trouble benching 65 lbs, and although I never bench anymore, I eventually was benching over 400 as part of my regular workouts.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

Well, some people do   A powerlifter friend of mine (old guy), knew a big irish guy who never trained at all, who could put up 495 for 3 reps without any training, while he was stuck on it for 1 rep.

Once in awhile there are those truly massive people, I know in my area when I went to one of the local colleges, there was a pacific islander who was about 6'7" and probably 350 pounds if not more, I KNOW he must have went through shoes like nuts because he didn't fit in anything he wore, he may have been 400 or so I dunno, the height makes it hard for me to guess. Honestly there are some huge people out there, but yes statistically if you start and you can press your own weight your doing OK, I started out benching about 90/95 pounds when I weighed at least 115 or so (was 11 at the time)...


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 14, 2002)

That is the one thing that I truly hate! You work you ass off for such a long time to reach certain goals and yet there are those people out there who are gifted and could put up 300+ without any training. Imagine if they actually trained! 

Pro,
so what is your current chest routine look like? i see you have been using DBs a lot more with regards to chest. so i just guess you are not currently or haven't used the BB for a while?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2002)

I love DBs for chest, did barbell last time though for a change.


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 14, 2002)

i'm just the opposite, love the BB and do DB occasionally for a mix.


----------



## PulsatingArt (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> You guys are amazing. I can't fathom how so many of you can get 300lbs+. Maybe I need to work out with you guys so I can join your ranks, lol.


Don't sweat it bro- There once was a time, not too long ago (late teens/ early 20's) that I could only press 110 for 5 or 6 reps, and I weighed over 200!  Needless to say, I knew that I had to do something about that, and there has been alot more knowledge spread in magazines and sites like this one on proper lifting and nutrition, supplements, etc that help you achieve your goals.
Take it at your own pace, avoid injury, and stick with it (unlike what i did) and you'll be the one people are asking questions.


----------

